# friendly thread



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

after reading this thread thort.....if all TTOC members stuck the little transfer in front of their mirror we would are recognise each other,then Ithort dont be stupid someones sure to have thort of that cheers salty


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Keith

Transfer? do you mean the TTOC badge that comes with membership? I think that is a good idea, but may be tricky to see it unless really close  I have 2 one on my bonnet bra and the 2nd on my acrylic wind deflector.

Charlie


----------

